# Knox Quote on Idolatry



## Pilgrim Standard (Dec 20, 2011)

I have been reading "Selected Writings of John Knox" of late and I came across this last night. Thought I would share it.

A little background for those in need. God gave Saul a command through his prophet Samuel, to totally destroy Amalek (1 Sam 15,) this includes all the people, the King "Agag," and all oxen, cattle, camels and asses. Instead, Saul saves the king, the people Saul deems suitable, and some of the animals for sacrifice.

*Knox notes the following*
"Disobedience to God's voice is not only when man does wickedly contrary to the precepts of God, but also when of good zeal, or good intent (as we commonly speak), man does anything to the honour or service of God not commanded by the express word of God, as in the matter plainly may be espied. For Saul transgressed not wickedly in murder, adultery, or like external sins, but saved one aged and impotent king (which thing who would not call a good deed of mercy?); and permitted the people, as is said, to save certain beasts to be offered unto the Lord a thing that God should therewith stand content and appeased, because he and the people did it of good intent. But both these Samuel called idolatry: first, because they were done without any commandment of God; and, secondly, because in doing thereof he thought himself not to have offended. And that is principal idolatry when our own inventions we defend to be righteous in the sight of God, because we think them good, laudable, and pleasant. We may not think us so free nor wise, that we may do unto God, and unto his honour, what we think expedient. No! the contrary is commanded by God, saying, "Unto my word shall ye add nothing; nothing shall ye diminish therefrom, that ye might observe the precepts of your Lord God" (Deut. 4:2); which words are not to be understood of the Decalogue and moral law only, but of statutes, rites, and ceremonies; for equal obedience of all his laws requires God. " - John Knox - A vindication that the Sacrifice of the Mass is Idolatry (1550)"


----------

